# Don't leave a tip at Shake Shack.



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/f...-Shack-CEO-says-NEVER-leave-tips-waiters.html


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Isn't Shake Shack just slightly above Fast Food?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Isn't Shake Shack just slightly above Fast Food?


Nah. The food is better by far. It is just overpriced.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

no,no its not overpriced, its priced to include things like higher pay for waitresses/waiters so you dont have to tip!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> no,no its not overpriced, its priced to include things like higher pay for waitresses/waiters so you dont have to tip!


That's the style I like!

So it's better quality than fast food, more expensive to justify better quality food and service but without requiring a tip. That's my kinda place!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll just continue to not go there. **** that guy.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> I'll just continue to not go there. &%[email protected]!* that guy.


Amen. He's "crusading" against something that happened ~150 years ago.

It doesn't matter how the practice of tipping began. TODAY, people in the service industry depend on it to make a decent living.

Guess that's tough for him to see, from atop his high horse.

What a sanctimonious d-bag.

If I ever go to a Shake Shack, I will tip, WITH GUSTO.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> That's the style I like!
> 
> So it's better quality than fast food, more expensive to justify better quality food and service but without requiring a tip. That's my kinda place!


 Waitresses? You get your food when its ready by coming to the counter when they ring your bell.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

We have so far six mid to higher end restaurants here that are "Gratuity-Free" establishments. I can't see how servers feel good about this. I'm sure they get paid more but is it enough to make up 20% plus gratuity, servers at better restaurants usually get. 

I would say that the server needs at least $20 more an hour to come out even. Say four or five hour shift. Say three or four tables of four throughout the evening. At least $100 food and drink bill, $20-30 tip per table. So in this simplified example. that is about $20/hr in tips plus min wage which here is going up to $11.25, so that means that the server will need around $31/hr to come out even. Again, this is a very simplified example. YMMV

On another note, a few weeks ago, I drove a server to work. She was complaining about having to equally divide the all the tips between servers and pointed out that she hustles a lot more and makes more tips than the other servers. She left no tip after the ride. I drive only for Lyft.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

You should have visited her joint sat in her section then not tip her.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Havoc said:


> We have so far six mid to higher end restaurants here that are "Gratuity-Free" establishments. I can't see how servers feel good about this. I'm sure they get paid more but is it enough to make up 20% plus gratuity, servers at better restaurants usually get.
> 
> I would say that the server needs at least $20 more an hour to come out even. Say four or five hour shift. Say three or four tables of four throughout the evening. At least $100 food and drink bill, $20-30 tip per table. So in this simplified example. that is about $20/hr in tips plus min wage which here is going up to $11.25, so that means that the server will need around $31/hr to come out even. Again, this is a very simplified example. YMMV
> 
> On another note, a few weeks ago, I drove a server to work. She was complaining about having to equally divide the all the tips between servers and pointed out that she hustles a lot more and makes more tips than the other servers. She left no tip after the ride. I drive only for Lyft.


No excellent server would appreciate such a "gratuity free" policy. For them, it is a de facto pay cut, especially since cash tips leave no trace to be taxed.

The mediocre to poor ones surely love it, though.

Do these establishments advertise this "gratuity free" bs? If so, how?

As for a restaurant dividing tips between all servers... that will just drive away the talented ones. I've never heard of such a weird quasi-socialist policy.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

There's two restaurants I enjoy that are gratuity free and both have terrible service. If it wasn't for the fact the food was so good I'd never go back. 
Servers have no incentive to be good at their job without the possibility of a tip


----------



## Mypetshort (Feb 10, 2017)

I went home with a waitress , the way I always do .How was I to know , she was with the Russians too .


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Havoc said:


> *We have so far six mid to higher end restaurants here that are "Gratuity-Free" establishments.* I can't see how servers feel good about this. I'm sure they get paid more but is it enough to make up 20% plus gratuity, servers at better restaurants usually get.
> 
> I would say that the server needs at least $20 more an hour to come out even. Say four or five hour shift. Say three or four tables of four throughout the evening. At least $100 food and drink bill, $20-30 tip per table. So in this simplified example. that is about $20/hr in tips plus min wage which here is going up to $11.25, so that means that the server will need around *$31/hr to come out even*. Again, this is a very simplified example. YMMV


Drove a bartender to work at one of these higher end "gratuity free" restaurants. He said they get compensated by higher hourly wage and through revenue sharing of sorts. He seemed to like it but said that they've only been doing it since the beginning of the year which is typically the slowest part of the year. I said I thought that they would need to make $30/hour to compensate for the tips and he replied that is about how much it comes out to and it should get better as the year progresses.

Isn't this like the Uber business model for tips? Instead of getting five bucks in hour it comes out to be like eight or nine an hour!

And yes, he left me a tip in the Lyft app!


----------

